# Forum Game: Poetry



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Rhyming couplets:

Write a line that rhymes with whatever the person before you wrote. After that, you must write another line for the next person to rhyme. You may not post twice in a row.

I'll start, I only get one line, this will never happen again:

_This is not a poem,_


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

But I'd like a glass of jeroboam

And perhaps an orange


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

That I can squeeze into my door hinge--
Slant rhymes are acceptable, am I correct?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I sure do hope so, but if possible, make it direct

Now that is over, back to the topic...


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

Which was..... let's make it a biopic

About Schoenberg - scene one, as a boy....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

He took a knife and stabbed a toy

His mother didn't quite approve.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

In fact, she couldn't even move:
She was so appalled.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

Dr Freud at once she called,
To put poor Arnold on the couch


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

When he was questioned he began to slouch
And his mind wandered off to kill tonality


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

composerofavantgarde beat me to it, oh the banality


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh! you fools: don't you know it's a fallacy?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

a feminist told me about the "patriarchal phallocracy"
so I fell asleep


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

As I tried not to weep
At the impending disaster this world has created


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

When the hysteria has abated
i will remain unperturbed


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

Said the young Schoenberg;
And reflecting on Bach,


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

I have not known such a lark;
to actually show great maturity,


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I will puzzle in perpetuity;
Do Bach and lark really rhyme?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Poor Schoenberg wondered, keeping time.
Dr. Freud knew just what to do.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

A bucket of chicken noodle stew
And a pinch of pepper would set him right.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

But a sneezing Schoenberg is a sight
Even tolerant people can't abide


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

But they have not realised that it has come from the side,
And that a trip caused him to add too much pepper.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The concoction made him not a leper.
But Schoenberg in turn picked up _music_


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

And, since Vienna was so condescendingly glucic, 
He decided to have his revenge:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

(What the devil rhymes with "revenge," derange?)
No more Romanticism for Schoenberg,


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

To Atonal worlds he voyaged on an ice berg.
Now we begin another man's tale,


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Whose music made the audience wail,
"This is too much! It's destroying my ears!"


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

"I'd much rather listen to the _music of the spheres!"_

Enough of this racket, from here on we listen only to Wagner,


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

"Or Mozart conducted by John Eliot Gardiner"
Says the modern HIP enthusiast, still baffled by Schoenberg today


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Schoenberg, you say? Is that what they play to keep the mosquitoes at bay?
A wad of tea leaves shoved down the barrel of a gun,


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

And fired up Schoenberg's behind (what fun)
Sounds just like his music. Enhanced by the visual effect...


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

But with only one defect,
Of which I couldn't think of, because the audience watching was laughing it's head off.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

So the young composer was led off,
Pained and humbled, but boiling with rage


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

He picked up his pencil and on a manuscript page
All twelve notes of the chromatic scale he wrote


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

"He took the world by storm!" I quote.
From the flames his followers formed,


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Berg, Webern, and Whatshisname swarmed
To do their master's bidding.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

"Our hats!" they cried. They found their lidding,
And rushed to the exit, their domes were covered


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

While their mentor, Schoenberg the beloved
Invented a technique with structure and order


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

That managed to cross the very border
Between what makes sense and what delivers


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Which of course made everyone go to shivers.
After all, something new is never appreciated,


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

And with serialism, the public's breath was bated,
Structure might be okay. But when they heard it the audience cried,


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

"Off with his head! We can't abide
Such cacophonus sounds. Our ears are bleeding!"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

But lo! A man spoke forth, his say was needing,
"Behold! This man was made a wonder,


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

To tear conformity asunder.
In sixty years from now, I'll wager


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

"
Thus spoke the ghost of Wagner,
A mere pale wisp.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> "
> Thus spoke the ghost of Wagner,
> A mere pale wisp.


You know I love you Klavierspieler, but "Wagner" doesn't rhyme with "wager", and you didn't complete the quote, either.


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

"That the chords of minor and major
Will disappear into a fog"

[_alternative to Klavierspieler's non-sequitur_]


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> You know I love you Klavierspieler, but "Wagner" doesn't rhyme with "wager" ...


What? I can't use slant rhyme?



> ... and you didn't complete the quote, either.


"


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

So then arose a mist
From which came to devour

A monster from the bog
Tonality as it cowers

Along the wall. John Cage


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Returning to where Roberto left off:

But this poor man was hit by a log.
And minimalist vultures feasted on his flesh.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

And by aleatoric technique (and while it was still fresh)
His wonderful music happened by chance,


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Putting a nail in the coffin of romance
And letting loose chaos from Pandora's box


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

And Pandora wearing Bobby Sox.
Ugh... What a horrible sight.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Well then, turn off the light!
And back to Wagner people turn,


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, when will they ever learn...
The great moments, the dull half-hours


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

The dull four hours
For that matter


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

His music never seems to flatter
Schoenberg, on the other hand, crafted notes from silver :devil:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

He'd not allow a melisma or trill, "Ver-
boten!" said Arnold. "Play it straight!"


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

"and do not tempt an angry Fate, 
good fortune comes with just and palpable restraint... "


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

"Say, what, Arnie?..What's your complaint?
Don't tell me Handel's not to your liking.."


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

"I'll tell you now, the similitudes are striking!"
"Enough!" Cried the master, "Just play it right!"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The gloves came off, it was a sight!
Pierrot Lunaire was masterfully played,


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Sweet romance was slayed
And the mind reigned supreme.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

No love's young dream,
defined by intellects sharp knife he lies alone...


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

The cloud moves silently
earth's people rejoice the passage
majestically


----------



## Roberto (Jul 17, 2010)

No they don't; aesthetically, 
AS has raised a mighty storm


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

in the showers of my dorm -
he'll never be invited back


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

not that I think he's a hack
it's just that he upset the plumber


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

So that's it, no more gin or rum or
whiskey for our dear friend AS


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

And yet it goes on in congress.
Perhaps it is unlikely,


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

That AS will catch a pike, lay-
ing on the the shores, fishing


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Or quietly wishing
He had more talent


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Or asking for a heirloom his pa lent
To Webern, just a few weeks ago.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Ah, but then low
and behold his pa appeared


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

toward them a rickety car he steered,
eyes aflame with jealousy


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

He said "I've been diagnosed with leprosy
And I need some special treatment."


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

"Perhaps you'll take this meat sent
by my butcher, Van der Leyden"


----------

